

HN: need your feedback and try my prototype - musiic703

Hey guys I am currently working on a prototype that will allow job searchers to share a little bit about themselves to an employer or having the tool to message them instead of having to wait a century for that email. Try the website make a free account and post hire now ads for free (beta test) . It's fully functional feel free to give feedback<p>Www.workzstation.com/final/index.php
======
Robby2012
As they say the site is very amateurish but if it's your first website you've
ever built it's really good, keep up! If you need help with something just ask
for it

~~~
musiic703
Thanks a lot. It is my very first website. But I'll def keep that in mind.
Thanks

------
musiic703
Www.workzstation.com/final/index.php

------
hakaaak
If it is beta, why does the path include "final"?

~~~
musiic703
I was workin on a lot prototypes so I decided this was my final one.

~~~
captn3m0
Use version control.

------
rorrr
This is so amateurish and everything is broken.

1) Your explanation didn't make any sense. If I want to tell something about
myself to an employer, it will be on my resume.

2) Graphic design and typography suck

3) What's the point of "repeat email" and "repeat password"? This kills your
signups.

4) No HTTPS? You're sending password in plain POST request. What's the point
of having a password then?

5) The slideshow on the front page is just buzz word garbage and images make
no sense. How is this revolution?

<http://www.workzstation.com/final/images/3.png>

6) When I try to update my information I get this lovely error:

<http://i.imgur.com/YY5YZ.png>

~~~
musiic703
Thank you. I actually appreciate your feedback. It is my First site I have
ever build. I will work harder to improve it.

~~~
rorrr
Not bad at all for the first site.

I'd work on the idea first. Then I'd think of the UI. Then I'd work on the
site.

~~~
musiic703
That sounds like a great advice. Back to the drawing board

